# Quando foi a última vaga de frio ?



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2012 às 16:34)

Quando foi a última grande vaga de frio a nível nacional ? 2000/2001 ?



> *Onda de Frio* – Segundo a definição da (Organização Meteorológica Mundial) ocorre onda de frio quando num periodo de 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura mínima do ar é inferior em 5°C ao valor médio das temperaturas mínimas diárias no período de referência (1961-1990).
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativa/glossario/index.html?page=glossario_op.xml


----------



## João Sousa (28 Jan 2012 às 16:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quando foi a última grande vaga de frio a nível nacional ? 2000/2001 ?



Boas Mário,
Penso que foi algures na última semana do mês de Novembro de 2010.
Cai de neve um pouco por todo o norte e centro do pais.  para além do interior alentejano.


----------



## David sf (28 Jan 2012 às 16:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quando foi a última grande vaga de frio a nível nacional ? 2000/2001 ?



Fevereiro/março de 2005 em alguns locais. Acho que janeiro de 2009 não teve uma duração suficiente em nenhuma estação.

A nível nacional, provavelmente, só na década de 50.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2012 às 17:00)

João Sousa disse:


> Boas Mário,
> Penso que foi algures na última semana do mês de Novembro de 2010.
> Cai de neve um pouco por todo o norte e centro do pais.  para além do interior alentejano.





*Onda de Frio* – Segundo a definição da (Organização Meteorológica Mundial) ocorre onda de frio quando num periodo de 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura mínima do ar é inferior em 5°C ao valor médio das temperaturas mínimas diárias no período de referência (1961-1990).

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativa/glossario/index.html?page=glossario_op.xml


----------



## João Sousa (28 Jan 2012 às 17:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Onda de Frio* – Segundo a definição da (Organização Meteorológica Mundial) ocorre onda de frio quando num periodo de 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura mínima do ar é inferior em 5°C ao valor médio das temperaturas mínimas diárias no período de referência (1961-1990).
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativa/glossario/index.html?page=glossario_op.xml



Eu tinha um ideia que aproximadamente uma semana, de temperatura abaixo da média dos últimos 40 ou 50 anos. Não sabia que eram 5 graus. Porém, penso que a situação que que reportei, se pode inserir nesses termos.


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2012 às 17:12)

O episódio de Março de 2005, que começou a 25 de Fevereiro, foi dos mais interessantes destes últimos anos. Do dia 25 de Fevereiro até ao dia 9 de Março, a estação do IM daqui de Bragança, registou 9 mínimas de -5ºC ou inferior e uma mínima inferior a -10ºC. Tivemos também 3 dias com precipitação de neve, mas com pouca intensidade. Este episódio foi antecedido por uma onda de frio de 15 a 20 de Fevereiro e por umas boas nevadas nos dias 22, 23 e 24 do mesmo mês. Foi um magnífico final de um Inverno frio e extremamente seco.


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2012 às 20:03)

Em 2005 a onda de frio foi bastante significativa em vários locais mas não abrangeu o país todo.


----------

